# Grains? Alfalfa? First goat :)



## Dreubber (Dec 27, 2014)

We got our first goat yesterday. Told she is due in Jan they think. Not sure what to feed her. I have grass hay currently but going to feed store this afternoon to get what I need. What do I need, ha.  thanks


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 27, 2014)

Well first off, there is no one size fits all feeding plan for dairy goats.  Some need more input to produce milk and maintain good body  condition, and some (particularly Nigerians) need less because they can be prone to getting to fat.

I would first ask, what she was being fed by the people you got her from, and not make any sudden changes, particularly late in gestation.

Free choice grass hay is a must, as well as a loose mineral for goats.  We buy a local mix feed and give according to need.  Some people buy a goat feed like Noble Goat or something like that.  Anywhere from a half cup per day to a cup per day per animal and a little bit more when they are in milk.

We also feed ours alfalfa hay when they are in milk as a supplement to free choice grass hay.  A little bit of alfalfa pellets with feed or instead of feed can be good too.

Again, you don't want to change her feed to much, or feed too much late in pregnancy.


----------



## Dreubber (Dec 27, 2014)

he said COB with molasses. 2 cups. horse salt block and hay. i asked him about baking soda. he said he hadnt ever used it


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 27, 2014)

Lose the salt block and get loose minerals
What is COB?
Molasses isn't very good for them
I have fed sweet feed but I atopped


----------



## Dreubber (Dec 27, 2014)

corn oats barley...sounded like a bunch of crap GMO feed


----------



## Dreubber (Dec 27, 2014)

hence why im askin advice


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 27, 2014)

I agree with one fine and his recommendations.
Oats and barley are not bad for your goat however you really need to be careful with corn.

COB could mean corn cob... believe it or not some actually feed this  to their goats.


----------



## Dreubber (Dec 27, 2014)

he said COB was corn oats barley


----------



## Dreubber (Dec 27, 2014)

got goat minerals


OneFineAcre said:


> Lose the salt block and get loose minerals
> What is COB?
> Molasses isn't very good for them
> I have fed sweet feed but I atopped


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 27, 2014)

Dreubber said:


> corn oats barley...sounded like a bunch of crap GMO feed



Some people have a lot of passion about the whole issue of GMO grains.  I do not.  It is difficult ( if not difficult then expensive) to get the proper level of protein in a feed without soy meal which most soy beans are GMO.  And, I think most corn now is GMO.  Corn is going to be the main ingredient in any "local mix" feed.

This is the ingredients in Purina Goat Chow.  It is 16% protein.

_Grain products, Processed grain by-products, Plant protein products, Molasses products, Calcium carbonate, Roughage products, Salt, Forage products, Dicalcium phosphate, Soybean oil, Phosphoric acid (a preservative), Vitamin E supplement, Tetrasodium pyrophosphate, Vitamin A supplement, Vitamin D-3 supplement, Calcium iodate, Sodium molybdate, Cobalt carbonate, Manganese sulfate, Ferrous sulfate, Ferrous carbonate, Copper sulfate, Zinc oxide, Zinc sulfate, Magnesium oxide, Manganous oxide
_
I would be willing to bet that about half of the "grain products" is corn.

I buy a locally mixed feed. it is 12% protein.  I find that my Nigerians do quite well on 12% protein.

It contains corn, soy meal, oats, alfalfa, and supplemental minerals.  I was there one day when they were mixing the feed.  They do a ton batch at the time (2000lbs).  If I recall correctly, they use 150 lbs of soy meal, 450 lbs of oats, 150 lbs of alfalfa (not pellets, real baled alfalfa ground up, a 50lb bag of sweetlix minerals, and 1200 lbs of corn.
It costs me $8.50 per 50lb bag.

What you are calling COB, is it a local mix?  I would wonder if it has the soy meal in it?  That's what boosts the protein.


----------



## Dreubber (Dec 27, 2014)

wouldnt black oil sunflower seeds boost it as well?


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 27, 2014)

You have to be careful with BOSS as it throws off the Calcium Phosphorus ratio.

@OneFineAcre  did a great job of explaining that yes, corn is the main ingredient in the feeds. The feed is _blended and balanced_ for proper nutrition for goats. With corn, there are some that just throw corn out to their goats and that is a disaster waiting to happen.

We have never fed any sweet feed and our goats won't touch it.
Our feed is locally milled "Bartlett" and is 17% or 18%. They get very little feed and some goats don't get any feed if it is spring/summer /early fall and they still have forage available and if they are not lactating.  Our Standard Breed goats generally get something but the amount varies.

As far as GMO non GMO and Organics... well I have many thoughts on the matter and am not a fan of GMO. Having said that, we searched high and lo for a good organic feed supplier  and we have not found a good feed that is balanced. Some the CA/Phos ratio is so off it would be foolish to spend that kind of money for a feed that ultimately will do more harm than good. We have tried different brands for our chickens and it seemed the inconsistency was just too great from batch to batch.

Occassionally we will mix up a special batch when we want to see coat improvement- if their coats are dull-about 200lbs of feed at a time and we mix the bartlett, alfalfa pellets and throw in some whole oats with oils and a handful here and there of BOSS. We do not keep them on the special mix for long.

Feeding programs vary from breeder to breeder and region makes a difference too. Natural forage is great, some regions have a longer season of forage than others. Doing what works for you is key. A few things that are a really important are loose minerals, a 2to1 Calcium phosphorus ratio when feeding feed, hay (they must have long fiber).

My goats like pumpkin. They also like Doritoes and root beer.

And congratulations on your new goat! Hope kidding goes well, poor girl she is so young to have been bred. and last but not least


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 29, 2014)

X2 on the advice given.

Changing feed much could cause for too much weight gain in the kids and lead to harsh labor.  Did that with our very first pregnancy and the baby died before he could get out and the dam was a mess.  We had changed the feed from hay, water, minerals to offer oats, alfalfa, and something else (can't recall---been awhile).  The babies were TOOO big.

As long as you have hay, minerals and water, you are fine.  If you are going to add anything else, take it easy on quantity and just be consistent with giving it daily so the digestive system is stable and not upset.  

And as always (anyone who knows me know this is my constant disclaimer), don't give molasses in a feed and do not use sweet feed.  Fine to do it after kidding for an energy boost, or on other rare occasion when fast energy is needed but don't give it regularly.


----------



## Dreubber (Dec 30, 2014)

Thank u


----------

